# Pressure control valve audi 97 1.8t



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

THIS HAS BEEN POSTED ON THE TECHNICAL PAGE-BUT NO TAKERS.
AUDI TECH SEZ MINE NEEDS A NEW PCV, CHECKED THE BENTLEY BOOK FOR MY CAR, BUT CAN'T SEEM TO LOCATE THE PCV, ANY HINTS FROM ANYONE???


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Pressure control valve*

Found it, thanks to ECS Tuning=Stepped plastic valves that reside under intake manifold & attached to the engine block breather system.::laugh:


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*pressure control valve*

Final clue, it wan's PCV, IT WAS THE THROTTLE BODY FLAP, IT NEEDED AN ADJUSTMENT TO ALIGN.


----------

